# which plant shall i use?



## aaronnorth (9 Aug 2008)

this is my tank:






I am after a plant for the back left corner, i was thinking about java fern or 'narrow' as it will make the tank look bigger. I dont think C.Helferi or similar plant will go that well. Any suggestions?

I am planning on entering thjis into the AGA but i am not sure, it isnt doing to well at the mo.

thanks, Aaron


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Aug 2008)

I think Narrow JF would work well.  Other options might be narrow leaved Hygrophila spp.  Maybe E.tenellus might work too depending on the size of the tank?  Could help with making it look bigger?


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Aug 2008)

I ordered 'narrow', i was ordering from AE so i thought i might aswell get it.


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Aug 2008)

I`m not sure Java fern will give you the effect you are after. I suspect it will just make the HM look even smaller. 

IMO, everything you have so far is in nice proportion. Personally, I would leave the P. helferi as the largest leafed plant, and go for something like Micranthemum umbrosum or Rotala sp green. The Rotala would compliment the HM well, looking like a slightly larger version of it.

That`s not to say that there isn`t a place for narrow leaf Java fern in the scape. I am just not too sure it will work as you intend.

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Aug 2008)

Thanks, i have always wanted to try Rotala sp. I may be able to squezze both in somehow without it looking to overceowded, i am pretty sure my AE order will be here tomorrow so i will post a pic


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Aug 2008)

AE come today as suspected  

It looks btter than i thought it would, i dont know wether the leaves get bigger but at the minute the MM is still looking small. I will post a piic in my journal later.


----------

